# Your Spring Accessories?



## cutepandobear (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm kind of in love with white this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*My watch:*





*The bag I'm eyeballing:*





*And I don't really stray from my Ray Bans:*


----------



## magosienne (Mar 1, 2011)

My orange bag from Kipling is my go to bag, as well as a pair of tennis shoes, and striped sailor teeshirts.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just placed my first order with Overstock.com for a few spring accessories.  I got a DKNY short black trench coat (it's about hip length), a pair of Chinese Laundry sunglasses (black, modified cat's eye), a Betsey Johnson black leather studded hobo bag, and a peachish/pinkish silk scarf.  Free shipping, and the whole total only came to $173!  I never get deals like that!  My best friend is a huge Overstock fan, and she's been telling me for years that I can get the best deals on there, so we'll see how everything looks when it arrives.

Oh, and cutepandobear, I have those same Ray Bans - great classics, I've had my pair for a few years now.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the bag!


----------



## thefrymans (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the Fossil watch!

IÂ´m also totally into watches, some people might call me crazy






I am planning on getting one of the new TAG Heuer watches - especially the Monaco is so cute!

However it is sort of out of my price range...


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got myself a new white Bulova over Christmas I cherish! For the coat I have an orange bench one that I got last fall and can't wait to sport again, and I like the olive drab that I see in the stores may pick up one of them. Gotta have the maroon Dior shades! Luv your bag may just steal it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hipseo1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the bag.It is so simple and easy to carry.I love watches too.

messenger bags | bags for men


----------



## keliyan (Mar 31, 2011)

i liked the watch. white is now in trend. i think a white dress complimented with silvery sandal or shrug is the best thing to do to grab attention this summer.


----------

